# Where can I get this blue strip?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

My Pilote Galaxy has blue trim strips at bumper level in various places at each side. It has a blue plastic insert which fits in an aluminium channel (whihc is in turn scewed in to the bodywork.). I've lost one of the blue insert strips and wonder whether anybody has any idea where to get a length of it. I will try Hayes Leisure if all else fails, but would welcome any suggestions from the team out there!!

Picture below shows a bit at the rear of the nearside. The channel above the strip is for the wind break on site thingy - which I've never used :roll: 



Hopefully, Mike


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Mike

In another thread, DTPCHEMICALS has just suggested Googling motorhome breakers. I have just tried it and he's right - there are lots of them! Might be worth a few e-mails?

Good luck

Kees


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Kees - will check on that. Anybody else?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi bognormike,
Go to www.sealsplusdirect.co.uk and you will find exactly what you are looking for. I have a their catalogue and this type of trim is on page 29, they do four colours including blue.

Seals+Direct Ltd
32 Marley Avenue
New Milton
Hampshire
BH25 5LJ
Tel. 0845 226 3345

viator


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks viator,

I've had a look at the web site, found something that looks promising, but they are 12.5mm wide, mine is in the region of 20mm? Under screw cover strips

http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/bbCMS/shopping.asp?intDepartmentId=8

do you have details of what you've got, ie description and code number etc?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just downloaded the catalogue, and indeed on page 29! But  unfortunately the wrong profile. Thanks, I'll keep looking 8)


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi again,
My dealings with this company was for rubber sealing strip. I have worked with aluminium profile and plastic insert in the past and have used what you will find on page 11 of the catalogue, plastic screw cover strip, in widths more suited, there is a navy blue at 12.5mm.
You can also download their pricelist. Get back to me if there is anything else I can help with.
viator.

PS Only Oxford United supporter in Bognor,!!!!!!!!! well here is me at the other end of the country with an interest, though not as keen as it was 50 years ago.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

glad to see there are more of us about - it's not the same as at the old Manor ground :lol: 

Thanks agoin


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Viator, the screw covering strip on our back hatch had turned all funny and was falling out - I was expecting a frustrating hunt to replace it, but found it straight away on your link. Didn't fancy getting a speciial fitting tool, but I'm sure there will be a way similar to the string trick I've seen the window fitters use (?)

Mike


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Bumper insert strip is available from any car accessory shop available in an array of sizes and colours for around £5 a roll. A company called harlequin used to make it, might be worth googling!


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Mike, if you have no luck and you find yourself in Germany, try these people. I went in there a while ago and they have an amazing range of trims and tapes in stock! MW - Caravaning, Romantische Strasse 17, 86753 Mottingen. www.mw-caravaning.de

Good luck.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

OldWomble said:


> Mike, if you have no luck and you find yourself in Germany, try these people. I went in there a while ago and they have an amazing range of trims and tapes in stock! MW - Caravaning, Romantische Strasse 17, 86753 Mottingen. www.mw-caravaning.de
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info OW. I have ordered some from Seals+Direct so we shall see if it is the right stuff

Mike


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

When inserting plastic cover strip into aluminium profile, I have used a wee dab of Fairy Liquid as a lubricant, you can also use gentle heat from a heat gun or a hairdryer < IMPORTANT> DO NOT stretch the plastic when inserting, when cool it will contract and finish up short.
viator


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Duly noted ta :lol: 

Mike


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Now that's impressive ! Ordered strip online yesterday, padded envelope with the correct stuff (and catalogue) arrived this morning. Well done Seals+Direct.
(Just checked their address and it is in the same county as me - but still impressed !)

Mike

How about yourself Bognor Mike ? Any Luck ? Sorry to hijack your posting a bit


----------

